# SOOO pissed right now....my cold steel knife



## SeanPaul_031 (28 Jun 2005)

:rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage:

Back in Jan I bought The Recon1 cold steel knife...It ran me $230 but this knife is beautiful, look at the pic yourself

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v175/Recon474/recon-1.jpg

Anyways I went to this local blacksmith to get it sharpened today. Its run by this little old man who looks like hes been sharpening knives for all his life so I figure he would do a good job.

He completely fu**ed up my blade. He sharpened the teeth on it flat, it is no longer serrated. And the actual blade itself is now duller than before he even sharpened it. I called cold steel and they said they dont cover these type of fu*k-ups, even though my warranty is still good on it.

Here I scanned my knife for you. Look at this bullsh*t, theres not even an indication of teeth anymore. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v175/Recon474/fukup.jpg

Im just so pissed right now, I loved this blade


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (28 Jun 2005)

What did the blacksmith say about it?


----------



## sgt_mandal (28 Jun 2005)

ouch.....that was a sexy knife too  .. thas a big whiskey tango foxtrot man......sorry to hear....if anyone tried that with one of mine...hmm lets not get into that lol


----------



## Old Ranger (28 Jun 2005)

Its run by this little old man* who looks like hes been sharpening knives for all his life so I figure he would do a good job*.

Sorry to hear about your painfull lesson.
I had a Police Spydeco ($240 at the time) wrecked by a friend of mine who said he could sharpen it for me.
So I learned how to sharpen my own.  Today's blade technology requires complete re-thinking of sharpening.
I would suggest contacting manufacturer for suggestions.  At least you now have a practice throwing knife ;D

A fellow Ret. Mcpl friend of mine got into collecting Japanese Swords.  One of them was valued at over $5000. USD.  
Took it to an OLD expert who ended up scuffing the blade with a Dremel tool.
There aren't enough :rage:to put in to express his feelings.

The bright side is you get to go shopping for a new knife, maybe the latest version.
Some times Ebay has deals, or probably better someone in Army.ca can hook you up.


----------



## chriscalow (28 Jun 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> At least you now have a practice throwing knife ;D



That's funny you mention that.  A friend of mine went out and bought one of those coldsteel knives.  He spent a ridiculous amount of money on it because it came with this DVD showing how sharp they are.....

I went on a trip to B.C. and when I came back, another friend of mine who works at the hospital said that he saw my friend in the E.R. and he was bleeding from his hand...

Turns out, for some insanely stupid reason (probably lots of Tequila), his friend took his knife from him and told him to go long.... he did......  His friend threw the knife towards him (it was night time as well aapparently he caught the blade with his open palm. The knife went right through his hand.  He no longer has the use of his index finger and he has so much scar tissue that they were going to amputate his middle and index finger.

The moral of the story.. don't be like that guy.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (28 Jun 2005)

I had the same thing happen to mt CQC 7.  I was not comfortable sharpening the single grind edge myself (I use a Lansky Sharpener), so I had a friend that said he could do it.  Well, he went and did the same thing I was NOT going to do, and he took at least 4mm off BOTH sides of the blade.  Needless to say it was wrecked.


----------



## Kal (28 Jun 2005)

230 bucks?   First you paid too much, they're about 90 in the states, and from knifezone.ca about 130 i think.   second, i believe it even says on cold steels website that they don't cover damage like that, and require you to send the blade back to them for re sharpening, i would assume the manual you received stated this also...   i feel for ya, though, bro. if youre going to spend that much on a folder, check out the emerson knives, not to say cold steel isnt good though.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (28 Jun 2005)

http://www.knifezone.ca/coldsteel/RECON1.htm

93.50


----------



## pappy (28 Jun 2005)

Holly Sh#$!

First I'll say kinfes are like your wife, never let another man touch them.   Learn to shapren your own, ON CHEAP ONES FIRST!

like the other poster, you paid too much, but no disrespect, we've all done that, so no worries, live and learn.

for that ammount of cash, you would have been better off with a "Lone Wolf Knives" brand - Harsey T2 Ranger

Cold Stell makes nice stuff I own a buch of thier stuff.   How long did it take to dull your blade?   good blades are tough to ware out fast, your post sounds like you took it to get sharpen right off the bat.   Most Cold Steel blades come from the factory with an edge you can shave with.

I'd be asking the Blacksmith to buy you a new one....


----------



## pappy (28 Jun 2005)

opps... if it's still under warrenty.... well break it! send the peices back and Cold Steel will likely send you a new one


----------



## paracowboy (29 Jun 2005)

why wouldn't you sharpen your own knife? Do you have someone clean your rifle for you?


----------



## Blackhorse7 (29 Jun 2005)

Easy, easy..... sharpening a knife properly is a skill I would bet 75% of people who know how to clean their rifle don't know.  The only reason I can is because of sets like the Lansky system.  It's not as easy as CLP, some pull thru's and a cleaning rod.  A lot of todays newer knives have custom grinds that can be difficult...


----------



## Arctic Acorn (29 Jun 2005)

That sucks...nice knife too. 

Thats a good (though expensive) lesson learned...if you're going to get your knife professionally sharpened, be very specific on what you want done! It's really wierd that the guy ground the serrations right off like that.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (29 Jun 2005)

Yes, this was an expensive lesson I learned. But a mistake is only a mistake if you learn nothing from it

This is the first knife Ive ever bought, so I had no idea how to sharpen it myself. I also didnt know how easily it was for a "professional" to mess up the blade by sharpening it themselves. BUT now I know. I was wondering, if I take the knife somewhere else, can they fix the blade up again? like re-sharpen it? The teeth I will never get back again, but is the entire blade useless??

I also didnt shop around for this knife, so yes I got ripped off. I bought it at a martial arts store in Toronto for 199$ plus tax. Another lesson learned. Dont buy on impulse, shop around.

Yes, I think I did sharpen it too early. I was still able to shave with this blade, thats how good it was. Like I said though I am new to knives and I wont make the same stupid mistakes again.

someone suggested breaking the knife and then sending it back to cold steel, as they replace it under "malfunctioning" conditions. How would I break it so it looks like wear and tear?


----------



## Gouki (29 Jun 2005)

Hit it against something hard until it breaks and claim a weak blade?


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (29 Jun 2005)

pappy, the Lone Wolf  Harsey T2 Ranger looks nice, but I liked the new locking system on the Recon. You could open/close that knife with 1 hand sooo fast, almost like a switchbalde.

First I want to see if I can re-sharpen my blade somewhere else. 
If not, then I got my eyes on this beautiful baby
http://www.coldsteel.com/60bt.html


----------



## Kunu (29 Jun 2005)

> I also didnt shop around for this knife, so yes I got ripped off. I bought it at a martial arts store in Toronto for 199$ plus tax. Another lesson learned. Dont buy on impulse, shop around.



Ya, every single martial arts and surplus store I've been to (a fair number of the ones in Toronto) overcharges for knives (among a lot of other stuff for that matter).  Best place I've found (besides online) is Le Baron in Markham.  

http://www.lebaron.ca/


----------



## mudgunner49 (29 Jun 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> pappy, the Lone Wolf   Harsey T2 Ranger looks nice, but I liked the new locking system on the Recon. You could open/close that knife with 1 hand sooo fast, almost like a switchbalde.
> 
> First I want to see if I can re-sharpen my blade somewhere else.
> If not, then I got my eyes on this beautiful baby
> http://www.coldsteel.com/60bt.html



Great Googley Moogley - that's like 500 bones CDN!!!  Let me check out a price for you and see what dind of deal I can come up with...  I may need to have one of those my ownself!!


Blake


----------



## pappy (30 Jun 2005)

same with the T2, it's amazing.  Damn strong locking system, one of the best I've seen

nice thing about here in Eugene, they hold a huge knife show each year, largest in the US or so they say, from the ammount of custom knife makers that show up from allover the US and world I'd have to believe the advertizement.  so it's nice to be able to touchy feely the knives before you buy.  Haresy live a only a few miles away so you can talk right to "the Man"  damn I wish I could get the cash to buy some of his Green Beret SF issue knives.... I don't even wanna think about the price....

Other nice thing about using Oregon as a home address is you can buy and own auto-matics....  Got a couple of nice auto too  hehe.... too many toys...


----------



## Kal (30 Jun 2005)

I wouldn't be getting that black talon knife, if I were you.  There isn't metal at the tip to reinforce it, and it will break off easily if using as a field knife. IMO The black talon is more of a show knife, with very limited abilities.  Tanto points or blades with a wide blade are strongest.  I would say you had to right with the Recon 1, just a tanto point next time.  However, if you are looking at spending so much for a knife, check out the strider knives.  They got some great strong folders.  But honestly, if it's not going to be a fighting knife, but for more utility purposes, I would stay with something in the mid range of folders like the knife you have.


----------



## Old Ranger (30 Jun 2005)

www.trackerschool.com

Where too get the Knife's from "Hunted" (Tommy Lee Jones)

Some interesting sounding courses as well.
There might be a way for your unit to send you on some of the courses.
Just an after thought.


----------



## Pearson (30 Jun 2005)

> someone suggested breaking the knife and then sending it back to cold steel, as they replace it under "malfunctioning" conditions. How would I break it so it looks like wear and tear?



cheap life lesson......
eat the loss of the teeth (pun intended)
You bought the knife in good faith........
It was sold to you in good faith..............
Why should the seller have to pay for your sharpener's mistake
Does it still cut?? yes...
Can it be sharpened?? yes...
Lost a little cool factor....yet it is just a knife.....

become a fraud for that??

makes it easier to sleep.......
good karma..... bad karma......
your choice

(God............I AM getting old!)


----------

